# Skipjack question???



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My brother & I are wondering if there are SKipjack year round just below the Markland Dam. It is a long drive so we do want to know if the skipjacks are there before we run down there. The same is for Meldahal since I just read there were some guys fishing from the bank on the KY. side. The last few times we went up to Aberdeen the plant was not generating so no skipjacks. So we kind of gave up driving up there. Anyone have info about other spots for bank fishing for Skipjacks that is close to Cincinnati. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

I find Skipjacks are hit or miss below Markland.....could just be me though?!?! Last week we couldn't get into any at all. Then other times we'll go down and tear them up. I'm talking catching 3 to 4 at a time on Sabiki rigs. Some up to 2lbs. or so. We go down just for the skipjack.....then I'll vaccuum pack them and freeze them for the days on the water bait is hard to come by. Beats having nothing at all for sure. Caught some HUGE Shad down there the other day up on the wall on the Indiana side. Ended up with a 30lb. 20lb. 14lb. 11lb. and 7lb. Blues.......it was a pretty good day.


----------

